
First Look at DigitalOcean's Kubernetes Engine - alexellisuk
https://blog.alexellis.io/digitalocean-kubernetes-engine/
======
segmondy
Nice write up, I have been playing with k8s cluster at home for a while, and
have been targeting GCP, but I decided to finally give DO a chance and I like
it. The just need to build something like Google's global load balancer and
I'll never envy GCP.

